# European Delivery Lead Time Order



## lauyeung (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi,

I know this is a stupid question, but I'm planning on doing a ED on a 335i. If I want to pick it up in April or May, when do I have to visit a dealership to place the order?

Basically...what's the lead time for European Delivery orders? Thanks!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

lauyeung said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know this is a stupid question, but I'm planning on doing a ED on a 335i. If I want to pick it up in April or May, when do I have to visit a dealership to place the order?


now



lauyeung said:


> Basically...what's the lead time for European Delivery orders? Thanks!


Depends how busy they are and how much you want a specific date but 90-100 days is a good guideline.

This will decrease somewhat as the delivery system at the BMW Welt ramps up further.


----------



## srmx5 (Nov 6, 2007)

We were recently told 100 days also by an ED expert.


----------



## speedscorpio (Dec 24, 2007)

Placed my order last week, picking up my car march 20th.


----------



## status38 (May 7, 2007)

speedscorpio said:


> Placed my order last week, picking up my car march 20th.


Have you received confirmation on your pre-reservation?


----------



## Blue1 (Nov 17, 2006)

Ordered 12/28 confirmed 03/22


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

If you want a specific pick-up date, I'd order the car "Now"! If you are somewhat flexible (i.e., any day in April or May), then you could wait for another couple of weeks. But not much more than that.


----------



## tjmcgraw (Jul 22, 2007)

I placed an order on Jan 11 for pickup May 12. Now comes the wait to see if I get the date. Then comes the four month wait. Then comes the wait for re-delivery... ugh. I'm tired already and the journey is just beginning.


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

crap I better get my order in.


----------



## bmwdawg (Feb 25, 2005)

*7 weeks worked for me*



lauyeung said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know this is a stupid question, but I'm planning on doing a ED on a 335i. If I want to pick it up in April or May, when do I have to visit a dealership to place the order?
> 
> Basically...what's the lead time for European Delivery orders? Thanks!


I placed my order thru the dealer last wednesday (1/09) and just received confirmation for (2/28) pickup date. I was a little concerned that this was not enough lead time but it was approved.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

bmwdawg said:


> I placed my order thru the dealer last wednesday (1/09) and just received confirmation for (2/28) pickup date. I was a little concerned that this was not enough lead time but it was approved.


It's a slow time of year, so that worked in your favor.

In general, earlier is better. However, keep in mind that it may take a while to get a confirmation. It appears that dates are allocated on a first come, first served basis, but requests are processed chronologically.

So, If I put in a request for July 1, and a month later you put a request for June 1, you'll get your confirmation first, as they process June requests before July requests. (But, I'd have priority over you if there was a conflict, since I asked first.)

Not fully understanding this caused me undue angst last spring and summer.


----------



## jorenzow (Jan 14, 2008)

All of this info I hope is good news for me...(I think) 

I placed my order on Mon Jan 14 for delivery on Tues Mar 25 for my first choice or Tues April 1 for my second.

If both are rejected, will they suggest an alternate date that I can agree or not to, or will they just reject and tell me that I have to submit other dates?


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

jorenzow said:


> All of this info I hope is good news for me...(I think)
> 
> I placed my order on Mon Jan 14 for delivery on Tues Mar 25 for my first choice or Tues April 1 for my second.
> 
> If both are rejected, will they suggest an alternate date that I can agree or not to, or will they just reject and tell me that I have to submit other dates?


March 25 is my first choice date too! Hopefully we'll both get that day confirmed.

I gave my second and third choice the week before since March 25 is the first day after the 4 day Easter weekend and I was concerned they would be backed up that week.


----------



## jasonrhcastle (Sep 10, 2006)

I just placed an order for a 550i Carbon Schwartz w/ Natural Brown today for Sept. 4 pickup. So, the early the better for a specific time frame.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

jasonrhcastle said:


> I just placed an order for a 550i Carbon Schwartz w/ Natural Brown today for Sept. 4 pickup. So, the early the better for a specific time frame.


Gratuliere!

If you haven't already, please add your order to the European Delivery Calendar.

FYI, the color is Carbonschwarz metallic.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

can't stress it enough,get your p/u dates in as early as possible,you can always change the options and colors


----------



## Boomer_M3 (Jun 28, 2007)

Not all ED dates are available! I wanted to change my confirmed delivery date (end of March) by only one day. BMW said no - that day is booked.

So, dates are getting filled - plan ahead!!!!


----------



## Blue1 (Nov 17, 2006)

BKL said:


> March 25 is my first choice date too! Hopefully we'll both get that day confirmed.
> 
> I gave my second and third choice the week before since March 25 is the first day after the 4 day Easter weekend and I was concerned they would be backed up that week.


I asked for March 25 and was told that day was booked got March 22 instead.


----------



## rich8566 (Dec 3, 2006)

lauyeung said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know this is a stupid question, but I'm planning on doing a ED on a 335i. If I want to pick it up in April or May, when do I have to visit a dealership to place the order?
> 
> Basically...what's the lead time for European Delivery orders? Thanks!


Lead time varies by model and season. I ordered a 535XI sports wagon with a little less than 5 weeks prior to my 02-16-08 scheduled delivery date. My travel plans were flexible, so I was not worried if they were not able to get me that date. Order sooner if your travel dates are not flexible.


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

Blue1 said:


> I asked for March 25 and was told that day was booked got March 22 instead.


Well so much for my 3/25 date then. I have not heard back yet. My second choice is 3/18. I guess we will see.


----------

